# anastasia abasova @ Punk 12 - 19.07.2010



## Lolo99 (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo ich suche den Ausschnitt bei Punkt 12, in dem anastasia abasova in einem Luxus Laden für Hundesachen gearbeitet hat. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen? Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------

